# 100th swole thread



## once was fat (Dec 9, 2003)

I have been on swole for a 1 week now.  I have seen a slight energy increase.  The biggest change is that I have moved up in weight for almost all exercises.  I went from 90lb on tricep push downs to 110lbs and had no problem completing all reps.  It was hard but I was able to complete the push downs.  On the excersises that I have not moved up in weight I have been able to complete two or three more reps.  

I have also noticed that while doing cardio, if i wanted to I could go alot longer.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent! 

I am off the Swole now for the next couple of months, only because I have two bottles of regular creatine that I don't want to waste.  Once that's gone, it's back on the V2 for me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 9, 2003)

good for you.  Keep posting your progress.


----------



## nacnac972 (Dec 9, 2003)

I have not had great luck with swole.Maybe its just me .I bought some beacause everybody was raving about it on here.I liked V12 better but I guess It effects everybody different.Just my .02


----------



## neanderthal (Dec 9, 2003)

i just ordered some swole yesterday. from all the rave reviews i have read i cant wait to try it.


----------



## Chris52686 (Dec 12, 2003)

I just got mine today, it taste awful(sweet tart punch), but hopefully i will experience some good gains


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

If you don't like the taste......dump the powder in your mouth......follow it with water...gargle it up...swallow and drink your 16oz of water...........................


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 12, 2003)

not sure if this will help you but when i got mine in orange i had heard it tasted like tang.  (by the way - i've never tasted tang but assumed it was decent to yummy)

well - i HATED it.  pretty sure i actually gagged.

strangely enough after a few days i stopped minding and now it tastes just fine to me. 

actually damn delicious when i add it to my vanilla pw shake.   but decent enough by itself too.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 12, 2003)

I think it tastes like hawaiin punch.  MMMMMMMMM GOOOOOOOD.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> not sure if this will help you but when i got mine in orange i had heard it tasted like tang.  (by the way - i've never tasted tang but assumed it was decent to yummy)



Hey, that was ME who said it tastes like Tang!  Well it does.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 13, 2003)

once was tubby, are you not noticing the killer pumps on that stuff?  Holy crap, I though I was gonna need a facsiotomy(sp).  That stuff gives one of the most killer pumps I've ever had.  And that is compared to EQ(AS) too.  I use the Satur8 by ISS instead.  Same ingredience but with 10 less serving and $5.00 less.  I will start taking it with r-ala here in the next week.  If the pumps get any more painful, it may start to hamper workouts so I may end up nixing the ala.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Hey, that was ME who said it tastes like Tang!  Well it does.



Do you mean Tang the breakfast drink, or tang the abbreviation for something else?   Either one works for me. lol


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

All I can say to the newbies to Swole v.2.  Give it some time. It works and I've only seen 2 people ever say a negative thing about it and I'm counting the one above.  Give it time is all I suggest.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Do you mean Tang the breakfast drink, or tang the abbreviation for something else?   Either one works for me. lol



LMFAO!!!

I'm with you on that Bustin... mix the two together and you have something VERY interesting...


----------



## once was fat (Dec 13, 2003)

This week I went up to 120lbs on tricep pusch downs.  Over two weeks went from 90, 110, and current 120lb. I have had  some awesome pumps on arm days.  So good that my arms feel twice as big as they really are.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

What a feeling huu Once?


----------



## once was fat (Dec 13, 2003)

Firestorm it is a great feeling.  I worked arms yesterday and because of the swole with being able to lift more weight I killed my arms.  I am so sore today, but a good sore, like a strong sore.  I dont know if this is the swole working but my veins while I am working out pop out even more so now. It could be the heavier weight.  I was able to work my arms so hard that when I was done they looked almost swollen.  It seemed like I lost some deffinition when I was done working out, but the next day everything fell into place.

I will keep letting everyone know how swole dose.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

OUtstanding news Once. Let me tell  ya it isn't all Swole brother, its YOU TOO!!!  Sounds like your totally motivated and in the groove.  Just be careful not to over train those there cannons my man. 
   When you completed your workout you stated arms looked almost swollen. wEll umm they were thus...."the Pump". whoohoo.  Don't ya love that phrase?  the pump?


----------



## Var (Dec 14, 2003)

I've been on Swole for a couple weeks now, and I gotta tell you, I'm still not impressed.  Guess it's like anything else and the effects vary by the individual.  I'm thinking of going back to the San V12 once the Swole runs out.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 15, 2003)

IAB - tastes just fine now.  definitely like tang.  i was just a little slow in seeing the light taste wise.  lol


----------



## Darkkmind (Dec 15, 2003)

The sweet tart doesn't taste bad i kinda like it.


----------



## nacnac972 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I've been on Swole for a couple weeks now, and I gotta tell you, I'm still not impressed.  Guess it's like anything else and the effects vary by the individual.  I'm thinking of going back to the San V12 once the Swole runs out.





Im with you.Ive been on it 3 weeks now,and i dont hate it but V12 seemed to be better for me.Only time will tell Im not giving up on it yet


----------



## neanderthal (Dec 16, 2003)

i just started taking swole this week. and i have already noticed the insane pumps!  it is crazy, there so good they're almost painful. but i love it. so far i am impressed with it and looking forward to seeing what will happen later on. and it doesnt taste too bad either, i have the sweet tart punch.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Excellent Neanderthal, so far it appears that over 90% of those that posted here love the product.  The guys that haven't really seen results I just don't get it!  I wonder why they haven't seen any differences.  Maybe you guys should up the dosage a bit and see if that helps.  I'm stumped.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

If the level scoops are not working, take 1.5 scoops vs. the 1 level scoop twice a day.....or, 3 scoops per day...morning, noon and night.  Be sure you're taking this with 16oz of water.

Taking this dossage could cause stomach pain.  If you notice this,  descrease your dosage....if you're still having problems, send me a PM and I'll help you out


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm not having problems whatsoever with the product young lady but can I PM ya anyway and talk dirty to you???  hahahahahaha   J/K.  Seriously, how are you feeling?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Sure. and knee is still bugging me.....I cannot do leg curls with my right leg what so ever without it feeling like it's going to pop off..(I CANNOT EVEN CURL 10LBS).....pretty depressing being that I was doing 110lbs before I started having joint related issues....I know I can still work upper body BUT, I want to keep things proportioned vs.....getting top heavy and waiting for the lower to catch up.  Plus, if I lose anything on top, that's fine cause I gain quick.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> If the level scoops are not working, take 1.5 scoops vs. the 1 level scoop twice a day.....or, 3 scoops per day...morning, noon and night.  Be sure you're taking this with 16oz of water.



I'm not really interested in taking that much Swole.  If I dont start seeing results, I'll switch back to the San.  Not a big deal.  I'm not knocking your fav supp or anything...just giving some honest feedback on my experiences with it.    Sounds like lots of people are doing well with it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

how much do you weigh?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Var, you don't need to explain. we start these threads for exactly what you did.  You gave an honest opinion and that is admirable.  Good job man.  And absolutely, switch back to the other product if you feel you had better results.  Don't ever jump on a bandwagon because someone else tells you "mine is better".  You did the right thing, you gave it a try and your not fond of it.  Thanks again for you honesty.
Fire


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sure. and knee is still bugging me.....I cannot do leg curls with my right leg what so ever without it feeling like it's going to pop off..(I CANNOT EVEN CURL 10LBS).....pretty depressing being that I was doing 110lbs before I started having joint related issues....I know I can still work upper body BUT, I want to keep things proportioned vs.....getting top heavy and waiting for the lower to catch up.  Plus, if I lose anything on top, that's fine cause I gain quick.



Babs, I'm sure you already mentioned this somewhere but save me the trouble of reading through 1000 posts and tell me how you hurt your knee?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Firestorm..thanks for saying that....

honesty is best and, we most certainly do not want anyone to send false feedback.

However, I'd still like to know how much you weigh and if you're drinking 16oz of water with it.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

I only weigh 160.  If I need to take a higher dose at my weight, I'd rather switch back to a product that worked for me with a normal dose.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Well few Var...I'm sorry it's not working for you....


Are you getting anything from SwoleV.2


----------



## nacnac972 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I'm not really interested in taking that much Swole.  If I dont start seeing results, I'll switch back to the San.  Not a big deal.  I'm not knocking your fav supp or anything...just giving some honest feedback on my experiences with it.    Sounds like lots of people are doing well with it.



Again Var I agree with you.I have still not noticed anything.As far as pump its almost nothing compared to V12.I am thinking of trying plasma expandor next.Just for the record i drink it with 16 onces of water and drink over 100 ounces a  day and my weight is 170.I think I will try the 1 1/2 scoops.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey Var, you don't need to explain. we start these threads for exactly what you did.  You gave an honest opinion and that is admirable.  Good job man.  And absolutely, switch back to the other product if you feel you had better results.  Don't ever jump on a bandwagon because someone else tells you "mine is better".  You did the right thing, you gave it a try and your not fond of it.  Thanks again for you honesty.
> Fire



Thanks Fire!    Babs gets pretty fired up when it comes to Syntrax.  That's cool though.  I'd love to find a supp co that I believe in so intensely.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> Again fire I agree with you.I have still not noticed anything.As far as pump its almost nothing compared to V12.I am thinking of trying plasma expandor next.Just for the record i drink it with 16 onces of water and drink over 100 ounces a  day and my weight is 170.I think I will try the 1 1/2 scoops.




yeah, do the 1.5 scoop.

When did you start taking SwoleV.2?


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> Again Var I agree with you.I have still not noticed anything.As far as pump its almost nothing compared to V12.I am thinking of trying plasma expandor next.Just for the record i drink it with 16 onces of water and drink over 100 ounces a  day and my weight is 170.I think I will try the 1 1/2 scoops.



I've been thinking about giving the Plasma Expander a try, too.  Heard good things.  I'm looking forward to getting back on the V12, so I may wait a while.


----------



## nacnac972 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> yeah, do the 1.5 scoop.
> 
> When did you start taking SwoleV.2?


Its been about 3 weeks


----------



## nacnac972 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah my pumps were insane on v12 I really liked that stuff.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

P.S.  I drink A LOT of water.  Definitely not the problem.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Thanks Fire!    Babs gets pretty fired up when it comes to Syntrax.  That's cool though.  I'd love to find a supp co that I believe in so intensely.




Ahhh come on now
 

Me, get fired up?  

I love them and so far, I've had no problems.  Customer service is excellant, fast delivery, I respond rather well to their products and I couldn't imagine another company making me feel this way.

I just feel bad that you're not responding well and, I'm not trying to defend them by any means, just trying to figure out why you're not responding to it is all I'm doing.  BTW  --  I'm an analyst so, it's a habit I have.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Originally posted by BabsieGirl 
In general Creatine should be taken like this: See below. 

BODY WEIGHT 

*If your body weight is below 100 lbs. use 2.5 g. before and 2.5 g. after activity. 
*If your body weight is below 150 lbs. use 5 g. before and 2.5 g. after activity. 
*If your body weight is below 200 lbs. use 5 g. before and 5 g. after activity. 
*If your body weight is below 250 lbs. use 7.5 g. before and 5 g. after activity. 
*If your body weight is below 300 lbs. use 7.5 g. before and 7.5 g. after activity. 
*If your body weight is below 350 lbs, consume late in the evening as you may find it hard to get to sleep with the energy that some individuals feel after consumption. Do not leave creatine in solution (especially hot) for more then 10 minutes to maximize bioavailability.

Another fun fact to know is: After consuming Creatine, it's in your blood stream with in 30mins.


----------



## nacnac972 (Dec 17, 2003)

I recommended it to a friend when he asked me what to take.I was still on the V12 and was very excited to start my swole V2.He had told me it was doing nothing for him.I thought he was just being negative, he's like that with supps.So I went ahead and got it and I have to agree.I still believe its a great product with all these people getting results.We all know all our bodies are very different.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Well few Var...I'm sorry it's not working for you....
> 
> 
> Are you getting anything from SwoleV.2



Sorry...I missed this post somehow.  I was referring to the Swole in all my posts here.  The San V12 worked really well for me.  I've been on Swole since 11/25...so a little over 3 weeks.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Thanks Fire!    Babs gets pretty fired up when it comes to Syntrax.  That's cool though.  I'd love to find a supp co that I believe in so intensely.


Your very welcome my friend but on Babs behalf I personnally can't blame her.  I do as well. I love the 2 products of thiers I've tried and had excellent results.  My online journal is proof positive.  Anyway,  if you ever saw Babs you would have a real good understanding as to why she is so enquizative.  She is one hella built female bodybuilder of competitive statue.  She asks alot of questions not so much to badger you but to learn.  She is trying to get the best input she can on the product and figure out why your not gaining anything from it.  I totally see where she is going with it.   Anyway, whatever you decide, I wish you the absolute BEST!  We are all still here for any questions you may have and hopefully help you in the future.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Ahhh come on now
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the feedback and think its really great that u r as into their products as u r.  When I got on the San, I noticed a very dramatic increase in strength and pumps (not that pumps are crucial).  I expected even more from Swole due to all the feedback on it.  I'm sure its a quality product, but its just not doing it for me.
  Just out of curiosity.  Have you tried V12 yet Babs <cowering in fear of being struck with blunt object>


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Your very welcome my friend but on Babs behalf I personnally can't blame her.  I do as well. I love the 2 products of thiers I've tried and had excellent results.  My online journal is proof positive.  Anyway,  if you ever saw Babs you would have a real good understanding as to why she is so enquizative.  She is one hella built female bodybuilder of competitive statue.  She asks alot of questions not so much to badger you but to learn.  She is trying to get the best input she can on the product and figure out why your not gaining anything from it.  I totally see where she is going with it.   Anyway, whatever you decide, I wish you the absolute BEST!  We are all still here for any questions you may have and hopefully help you in the future.



It's cool.  I knew where she was coming from.  Just wanted to make sure I wasnt coming off like I was knocking the product or doubting peoples results.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

No problemo Var. Ok now off the supplements for a minute, how is your Protein intake big guy.  Are you taking iin enough?


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

Definitely!  I'm getting well over 2 grams per lb bodyweight.  Dont get me wrong here, I'm still making gains.  When I started working out I was about 125lbs.  I'm not on a plateu or anything.  Just had more significant gains (and pumps) with the other product.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 17, 2003)

hey var - i also love the swole v2 but i'll say you're definitely not the first person i've heard saying that they prefer the san v12.  i've never used it so i can't compare.  i'll probably stick with the swole b/c it's working well for me but on a few other boards i frequent there are a bunch of people saying that they got better results from the v12.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Ahhh come on now
> 
> 
> ...



UMMM  I believe I had you covered dear!!! Did you read my post regarding YOU??? Look up look up


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Definitely!  I'm getting well over 2 grams per lb bodyweight.  Dont get me wrong here, I'm still making gains.  When I started working out I was about 125lbs.  I'm not on a plateu or anything.  Just had more significant gains (and pumps) with the other product.



Excellent. I'm happy to hear the gains are still coming.  Plateus suck royally.  I thank God I haven't hit one yet since my comback from my injury.  (knocking on wood here).   
As for V-12  who makes this product?  I'd like to look into it myself.


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Excellent. I'm happy to hear the gains are still coming.  Plateus suck royally.  I thank God I haven't hit one yet since my comback from my injury.  (knocking on wood here).
> As for V-12  who makes this product?  I'd like to look into it myself.



Yeah...diet has been the key for me.  I always considered myself a hard gainer, but the truth is that my diet sucked and I was overtraining.  Now my diet is on point and I'm using GoPros workout...life is good.    

V12 is made by San.  The only reason I tried Swole was the claim that it doesnt have to be cycled.  I cycle creatine anyway, but not as often as the V12 requires.  I think its worth trying.  I'd be interested to see how someone who responds well to Swole does on SanV12.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I'm always open for testing.  I'll give it a try when Im through my current supply of Swole.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 17, 2003)

The swole keeps working.  I had another killer arms workout tonight.  The pump was amazing as usuall.

Progress so far.  

Tricep pushdowns straight bar. 

90lbs, 110lbs, 120,lbs and now tonight 130lbs.  I like to complete 15 reps when doing this exercise.  I was able to complete 13 reps at 130lbs and this was on my last set.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 17, 2003)

Question on mixing swole with your protein shake.  I have heard that some people mix theres with there shake.  I mix mine with my shake in the morning.  Is there any problem with putting the swole in the blender along with the protein.  I guess what I am trying to say is, if you grind the swole with your protein will this break down the swole, or is this ok to do.


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 18, 2003)

oncewasfat you keep updating your tricep puchdowns but how are your major lifts increasing such as bench, squats, deads coming along??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Question on mixing swole with your protein shake.  I have heard that some people mix theres with there shake.  I mix mine with my shake in the morning.  Is there any problem with putting the swole in the blender along with the protein.  I guess what I am trying to say is, if you grind the swole with your protein will this break down the swole, or is this ok to do.





What type of protein are you taking that needs to be mixed via blender?


----------



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

JMR.  The tricep pushdowns have been my biggest gain, however,  bench press db have gone up 5pounds each dumbell and I am able to complete 15 reps.  I was curious the other day during chest day so I decided to pick up the 65 pound dumbells and see if i could do a set.  A month before swole I could barely get this weight up.  Last week I got 4 reps with this weight, and this was on my 4th set.

As I posted before there are some exercises that I have not moved up in weight but have been able to complete more reps with ease. 

decline bench press move up 10lbs each side
incline bench press moved up 10lbs each side

Hammer db curls went from 35 to 40lbs 15 reps each arm 4 sets. 
standing bar curls went up 5lbs each side.

As for legs I use the bike at a high speed with alot of resistance.  I have noticed that I have more stamia and could go alot longer if i wanted to.  Unfortuantley I have to train my legs with very low weight due to an injury I sustained back in the day. IF I go over 4 miles on the tread I cant walk the next day.  Once my legs start getting stonger from the bike and tread I will try to start liffting heavy with my legs.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

Babs.  I use the regular powder protein that come in a jug.  I use the blender so I can crush the ice and frozen fruit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh...I thought you had to do that so your drink was smooth.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

Babs should I not be blending everything together with the use of a blender. (protein, swole, ice, water,)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

Creatine and Protein should not be taken at the same time.  HOWEVER, Creatine and Glutamine can be take together.

******Dr. Murray J. Cohen, M.D. and President of Metabolic Nutrition said that extensive research has shown that Creatine (monohydrate or phosphate) competes with protein absorption receptors. Athletes taking combination products of these two ingredients protein + creatine) are wasting their money because the Creatine is not getting into the body.

He strongly recommends that Creatine be taken, preferably before working out, and by itself, for maximum absorption.

****breaking this down......creatine before your work out....protein after......OR AN HOUR APART FROM THE OTHER!!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 19, 2003)

wow, thats really interesting, but im pretty sure my creatine is working.... but maybe not to the fulllest 

i'll wait to hear from the heavyweights on this subject before I pass judgement though


----------



## neanderthal (Dec 19, 2003)

i just finished my first week of using swole.  and damn, its working. ive already noticed awesome pumps and some of my lifts are starting to increase! good stuff!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Arnie's left nu *_
> wow, thats really interesting, but im pretty sure my creatine is working.... but maybe not to the fulllest
> 
> i'll wait to hear from the heavyweights on this subject before I pass judgement though



My friend,,, Babs IS a heavy weight.  don't think because she is a fem means anything because she is built like a brick shit  house and knows her stuff.  What I'm trying to say is, if babs suggests splitting the 2 then trust me....split the 2.  
If you still need a second opinion,  I step up and do so.  I also believe what Babs said it a factual statement.
Peace.
Fire


----------

